# Playing around with the new camera



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just got a Samsung NX300 delivered by Amaze-on and already love this thing!

Takes some nice pictures.

Never owned anything but a point-and-shoot, but this thing is a fantastic upgrade!

Looking for some lenses for it now...once I've saved up enough money again, haha.

Anyway, enough chit-chat, here's some shots.

Little orange shrimpy hanging out on the buce (NOT chowing down on that algae...)


A few of the mini buce in the same tank, the front one is hyperion.


Here's a flower on one of my terrarium bowls, this is hygrophila sp bold. Beautiful flowers. (somehow got aphids, which you can also see in the picture)


The furcata rainbowfish in a different tank. Pretty sure the males are the more colorful ones with the extra set of little yellow fins above the gills (like the one on the bottom left).


And finally, some cardinals hanging out beneath some AR mini.


If anyone is in the market for a nice camera to bridge between a point-and-shoot and a DSLR, this one has to be it!

Hope you liked the pictures!


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome pics! I love the rainbows!!!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the furcatas!


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I love those little fish! They're so colorful and active, especially when it comes to feeding time, haha.


----------



## Crabbie Patty (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow! Great pics!


----------



## hammor (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice pictures. Was it shot with tripod or hand held?


----------



## jmelvin (Aug 11, 2014)

Great pictures! Love my nx-300. Instead of nx lenses get an adapter and use Nikkor lenses. You will have to use the manual setting mode, No auto focus.

Sent from my Tweaked N3.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Great pics,nice camera to...


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Crabbie Patty said:


> Wow! Great pics!


Thanks!



hammor said:


> Very nice pictures. Was it shot with tripod or hand held?


Thanks! They were actually hand-held, haha. Steady hands that day, haha.



jmelvin said:


> Great pictures! Love my nx-300. Instead of nx lenses get an adapter and use Nikkor lenses. You will have to use the manual setting mode, No auto focus.
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked N3.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'm on the hunt for lenses. I might opt for the samsung brand 50-200mm just for the i-function. I really like that feature. If I get any other lenses, I will probably go for the adapters. Is your adapter any particular brand, or just a generic one like I see on ebay or amazon?



Powerclown said:


> Great pics,nice camera to...


Thanks! I really like the camera too. It dropped down in price by $150 and I just had to get it...


----------



## jmelvin (Aug 11, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'm on the hunt for lenses. I might opt for the samsung brand 50-200mm just for the i-function. I really like that feature. If I get any other lenses, I will probably go for the adapters. Is your adapter any particular brand, or just a generic one like I see on ebay or amazon?


Picked it up off amazon. 
Search,
Fotasy NXNK 35mm Nikon Lens to Samsung NX Mount Mirrorless Camera Adapter

Sent from my Tweaked N3.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

jmelvin said:


> Picked it up off amazon.
> Search,
> Fotasy NXNK 35mm Nikon Lens to Samsung NX Mount Mirrorless Camera Adapter
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked N3.


Nice, thanks for the info.

I'll look into it.

Unfortunately it looks like I got a defective unit. I had the LCD screen going in and out last night... It would change weird colors and then flash and just have green streaks with dots all around it. I never dropped it or anything and it hasn't even left my apartment yet! It would sometimes come back to life and look normal, but then flash back to the green within a few minutes.

I've had it for a little over a week now so I can just do the replacement with Amazon, but the camera is now sold out...so apparently my replacement delivery isn't expected until sometime in January (they said between the 6th and the 22nd...). So I'm pretty bummed right now.


----------

